# Two Guards Dead



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

On TV tonight they said two Former Navy Seals were found dead on a container ship docked in the Seychelles. They were part of the security on the ship.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I found this article on the web.

Two former Navy SEALs working as security contractors aboard the Maersk Alabama were found dead Tuesday aboard the container ship, a day after it was docked near an island northeast of Madagascar, according to the Trident Group, the security firm that employed the men.

Authorities identified the two men as Jeffrey Reynolds and Mark Kennedy, both 44.

Details of the contractors' deaths remain unclear, but they were not on watch and did not die while performing a security operation, Tom Rothrauff, the president of the Trident Group, said. He said an initial assessment of the scene did not suggest any foul play.

A spokesman from the shipping line only confirmed that two people had been found dead, citing the ongoing investigation. The U.S. Coast Guard is investigating the matter.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Wasn't the Maersk Alabama the ship featured in the film Captain Phillips?

Ron.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes Ron it was I wonder how & why they were killed for what end? What sort of container cargo would she be carrying?


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Or maybe, what sort of jungle juice was available ashore ?

Mike


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://gcaptain.com/trident-group-contractor-deaths/ 

If they had been indulging in some form of "Recreational substance abuse" and brought it on board, I would be worried for the ship's company were such substances to be found on board in an understanding port like Jeddah


----------



## Brian Smither (Dec 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Or maybe, what sort of jungle juice was available ashore ?
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Nothing to do with the guards, but your 'bug' got me going!! At first I thought it was in my screen!! Tried prodding it with my finger!!
Very clever how did you do it?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

ha ha had my wife prodding at it one night MikeK


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Drugs were found in the cabin where two US security workers were discovered dead on a ship made famous in the movie Captain Phillips, says a shipping firm.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26282538


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Leratty said:


> Yes Ron it was I wonder how & why they were killed for what end? What sort of container cargo would she be carrying?


So far I haven't heard any allegations that they were "killed", merely that they "died". I understand that the Maersk Alabama is principally engaged in transporting U.S. food aid bound for nations in East Africa. In Congress it is called the "Food For Peace Program". Those of us in the trade used to refer to it as "handshake cargo" because the sacks of grain, flour or corn-meal used to display two shaking hands and the legend, "Not For Sale or Barter". It is not the sort of cargo one would expect to hear of anybody being killed over.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Morning Brian and Billy
Thought I would reply to give you both a chance at another prod !
I cannot remember what corner of the internet I found it, nor whether my acquisition was strictly above board (looking over shoulder !) If it gives amusement to people then it's doing something good !
If the long arm of the tinternet catches me up I have a nice UBC Flag ready to replace it but that's nowhere near as cute !

Mike


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Mike, I've zapped two iPads with flyspray trying to get ris of that pesky bug!

Re the sad loss of those ex Special Forces fellows, sounds like they may have been "crack" troops.

John T


----------

